# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Voorstel

## Monsieurcanibal

Hallo,

Ik ben Sebas Hendrix, ik ben op dit forum om mensen advies te kunnen geven, waar nodig. En om zelf soms wat advies over zaken te krijgen. Ik hoop dat ik jullie kan helpen en jullie mij kunnen helpen.

Alvast bedankt,
Sebas

----------

